# Cold smoke



## n8douglas832 (Feb 9, 2018)

6 below zero here in Worland Wyoming. Enjoying a 3000 and a Melvin IPA in my propane heated garage









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mcfrey (Jan 9, 2018)

Ice fishing?


----------



## n8douglas832 (Feb 9, 2018)

mcfrey said:


> Ice fishing?


No,my wife hasn't went for me smoking in the house yet.... I'm in the garage









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## lindamaria (May 11, 2018)

n8douglas832 said:


> No,my wife hasn't went for me smoking in the house yet.... I'm in the garage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smoking in the home is not okay, I think. I never do smoke at my home. People visit home and there are kids too.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

n8douglas832 said:


> 6 below zero here in Worland Wyoming. Enjoying a 3000 and a Melvin IPA in my propane heated garage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see your friend m Wyoming. I use to go to high school there my Junior year. Had to move back to AZ 3 years ago but wish I was there everyday

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------

